# My movie star!



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

There is a short film being shot here in the Yukon right now.

A few months ago, I was contacted looking for a trained dog to play the co-star role in the short film. I offered my Shepherd, but they said it wasn't the "look" they were going for, assuming Ironhide was a large Shepherd that they are used to seeing. They chose another dog; 11 year old, retired sled dog, no prior obedience and was a rescue, so lacked socialization.

I had come on board as the training "consultant" and was tasked with teaching the dog to hold/carry, bark on cue, target and recall to a whistle. We ONLY had 4 weeks to do this. I was very honest when I said that his insecurity may become an issue, no matter how well he knows the behaviors, he may not be able to work through it. It was definitely asking a lot of this sweet old guy.

Right away on day one it was very apparent that the poor guy was completely overwhelmed. He had learned every behavior in the short amount of time, he is a super smart dog, but he couldn't handle the stress of the set, camera and crew. By the end of day one, he was tired and stressed, not at all what we want for the dog.

Ironhide was always deemed the "understudy", so on day 2 of filming, we tried one scene with the original dog and one scene with her. I didn't practice anything with her, thinking for sure the other dog would be fine. But this girl totally pulled it off! So it was decided that Ironhide would take the starring role as the dog (there is only 1 actor and 1 dog in the short film).

As a trainer, I am so amazed at the new challenges we have encountered in setting up scenes to get the behaviors they are looking for. Monday, we shot all of Ironhide's scenes, PLUS re-shot all of the original dogs scenes. We were on set from 8:30am - 7:00pm with a one hour lunch. And STILL at the end of filming all Ironhide wanted was to play ball and then eat dinner. I can count on one hand the number of dogs I have met who could stay focused, on cue and alert for that amount of time.

She has been an absolute joy to work with on this project - the director is very happy and that she definitely fits the part. He was originally worried she was a very big dog (he met her son who is 90 lbs), when she is only 58 lbs.

Here are a few photos of her on set:

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums...NKWjVqeR0oSUpN5XYkIT_Xbcr7_QQ_zpsbppr89l5.jpg

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums...h0FHnDtNHpSZbWKSqiDw7805o0JwI_zps9sej02ny.jpg

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums...DUHgp-FOmdVWiLZa8M7ydv49PUNUM_zps5bcybj07.jpg

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums...jO-yFoJt01pXNprk-j3hVDSvbCjZM_zpsumxsgrt7.jpg

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums...wHIEt7CC-kDhbW7AunjR1tBsRziLE_zps6zhnhzi2.jpg

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums...k6-PlfmEu1pv11WR5T7S3HWrzWG74_zpsfnx9aksv.jpg

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums...FYun01md1CyTi1GJgUfveQ1tgWdQw_zpsi7cvbm0u.jpg

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums...73kAhYl3nNTXfrTA1NK8EQ3IRGcaw_zps4dqgkcxe.jpg


----------



## mardad (Oct 23, 2015)

That is REALLY COOL!!! She is Gorgeous! Can I have an autograph?


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

She actually may be doing "Pawtographs" lol

The movie is being submitted to 2 film festivals in Yukon and a few down south (Well southern Canada). So she may get to make an appearance at the festivals for pawtographs lol! So definitely I can send one lol!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

How cool!Enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Your beautiful girl is a star!! Congrats to both of you!! Loved the photos.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

That is so cool! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Way Too Quiet (Nov 30, 2015)

Beauty and brains all in one package? Must be a GSD! They would have been fools for not using her. Congrats!


----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

Very cool. Beautiful dog!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's awesome! And it definitely looks like she fits the part!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She's a natural.


----------



## Jugisland (Oct 9, 2015)

hehhe It is awesome to find you here N Smith !! I wish Shadow could understand that his mom is a celebrity now


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Jugisland said:


> hehhe It is awesome to find you here N Smith !! I wish Shadow could understand that his mom is a celebrity now


Ironhide will make sure her extended family gets a "pawtograph" too!

Can't wait to see you and Shadow in the spring - we should be over at the end of May


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So cool!!! Cant wait to watch her in action!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> So cool!!! Cant wait to watch her in action!


I will definitely post a link to the film once I get one - the editing won't happen until the spring though, so we will have to wait a while


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Last day on set  It was the coldest day yet - around -15C, but super crisp (lots of moisture in the air)

We will miss these guys - in only a few days we have definitely had many laughs and made some awesome friends. This is definitely an experience I will carry with me always.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and your beautiful girl . Now just gotta watch out for Puparrawtzi . OK bad joke. Looking forward to the film .


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

wow you're dog looks like its the time of her life!! very regal looking. I'm shocked they didn't consider your dog first. look how professional she looks!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Looking forward to it! Say, does what they are trying to portray have any bearing on real life up there?


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> Looking forward to it! Say, does what they are trying to portray have any bearing on real life up there?


There are still many people who trap/hunt here, for meat to put on the table (and often using the hide and furs to make moccasins, clothes etc to sell) - and MANY who continue to live off the land (Some completely off grid and self sufficient).

The Yukon is one of those rare places on earth where you can be absolutely alone just walking 20 feet behind your house into the bush, or in the middle of down town in 15 minutes from anywhere in City Limits!


----------



## Nova12 (Nov 19, 2015)

that is so awesome! My friends dog is going to be in a movie, The Big Short. She knows a person who is in the film industry, so they asked if her pup could be in it. Here is a photo of the dog, Dakota.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Nova12 said:


> that is so awesome! My friends dog is going to be in a movie, The Big Short. She knows a person who is in the film industry, so they asked if her pup could be in it. Here is a photo of the dog, Dakota.
> View attachment 336026


Cool!!!


----------



## Seatbelts (Oct 6, 2015)

Amazing!!! I cant wait to see the short.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So cool! She looks like a pro! What a great experience for both of you!!!!!!!

I am a filmmaker and have used several of my dogs in films. My gsd Basu was a TERRIBLE actor. On one film I had to fire him mid-way through the film and instead use my rottie mix, Chama. She was fantastic and would do anything I asked of her. It is a lot to ask of a dog!


----------

